# article: Top 5 autonomous car roadblocks



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Top 5 autonomous car roadblocks


Tom Merritt tells us the things that are getting in the way of autonomous car adoption.




www.techrepublic.com


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Those autonomous fleets won't destroy car ownership.

Do you really expect them to buy so many cars that everyone can easily get a ride to work at rush hour?

And you really expect the fleet owners to buy a bunch of cars and keep them parked most of the day?


If workers/employees can't reliably summon a ride during rush hour... that's all she wrote on those customers ever switching that model versus owning their own car.

Now if you NEED a car to get to and from work durign rush hour, are you going to hire a car (autonomous or not) to drive you if you're sober and just want to go to the grocery store or the mall or someplace any other time but rush hour?

Frankly I doubt any of the fleets will grow in size much past the point where there isn't enough business to run their fleet at 100% 24 hours day, which a fraction of the cars on the road.

As much as uber/lyft like to pretend otherwise, late night business is a lot heavier than daytime business. The conclusion to draw is that there's some force keeping people from driving themselves at night when they would normally be able to.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Those autonomous fleets won't destroy car ownership.
> 
> Do you really expect them to buy so many cars that everyone can easily get a ride to work at rush hour?


You have made the logical error in presuming that there will be a lot of pax that need to go to work.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> You have made the logical error in presuming that there will be a lot of pax that need to go to work.


How many people's jobs will involve a commute? Not as many as today but not everyone.

Construction workers,
Police
Every other Villiage people macho job
cooks,
hotel workers
doctors
nurses
government workers
Firefighter
Land Surveyors
grocery store workers
Fast food workers
flight attendants
pilots
movie theater attendants
people who go around and tip robots back over the right way when they get stuck, and scrap them off the pavement when they get run over.
Massage therapists
Toilet scrubbers


I don't see any of those jobs going the way of the dodo bird. You can't telework to your job of giving manicures or mowing people's lawns. Sure office jobs might stop commuting, but is that really the majority of workers in our society? Heck I even added a job of flipping robots the right way up.


----------

